

So I got a cease and desist letter from instagram - WestCoastJustin
http://imgur.com/a/enTQH

======
eschutte2
The duck's wing is on backward.

That can't be a real C&D can it? What's up with the bluster in the first
paragraph? Always be closing, I guess. Reminds me of Warren Buffett hawking
GEICO insurance in his Berkshire letters.

And Edith doesn't have even a last initial?

------
mister_m
That is a pretty skeezy domain name.

